# Men-Who do you have a hetrosexual man crush on?



## Surlysomething (Mar 18, 2009)

C'mon boys, we all know you have man-crushes. Fess up! And yes, we know you don't want to have sex with them, but we're sure you wouldn't pass up the opportunity for a good 'spooning' session.

Fess up!



(HETERO)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha,

Brave first man here!

Hmm... Carey Grant...Wait, he's dead..Errol Flynn...Dammit.

Johnny Depp or Brad Pitt. Sorry folks, obvious answers, I know.

My 'Man Crush' reads as 'Man, I wish I looked like that guy...'

-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Haha,
> 
> Brave first man here!
> 
> ...



Ron, we can always count on you to forge the way.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 18, 2009)

Shemar Moore (it helps that he was in one of my favorite movies of all time - Diary of a Mad Black Woman).


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a serious crush on tina turner and cher and the late bette davis (back in her day).

I personally do not see what you men see in brittney spears or her generation because they are not pretty to me in any sense of the word...


:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 18, 2009)

...I actually can't think of one. I'm sure I will, but I actually can't think of any...


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 18, 2009)

I unashamedly have a man-crush on a football (soccer to you American lot) player, Fernando Torres. He my hero.


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Mar 18, 2009)

i love a man who is comfortable enough to admit he has a man crush! keep them coming!!


----------



## Andy_McP (Mar 18, 2009)

Cillian Murphy 

View attachment tn2_cillian_murphy_31.jpg


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 19, 2009)

For me it would be the boys from Penny Arcade. It's hard not to be impressed with how much these two gamer nerds have accomplished using only dick jokes.








I like to envision the two of them eventually retiring together into a gamer nerd equivalent of the Playboy Mansion.

(sorry about the size of the pic I didn't want to resize it and rehost it and besides these guys deserve to be shown in the large size, which is to say that I'm not really sorry for the size of the pic after all)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys are all so GAY!

(Snuggles with Brad and Johnny)


Hahaha


-Uriel


----------



## olwen (Mar 19, 2009)

What a great idea for a thread. I can't wait to hear more responses.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> For me it would be the boys from Penny Arcade. It's hard not to be impressed with how much these two gamer nerds have accomplished using only dick jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I really want to make it to PAX this year, but I don't think I can do Gencon, PaizoCon AND PAX...Yes, I am a nerd. Agreed, that is a great site, and (As I have heard) a great Con they throw.


-Uriel


----------



## protuberance (Mar 19, 2009)

Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

protuberance said:


> Macho Man Randy Savage



If you two EVER decide to go homo, lemme know, i'll pay money to watch.

What a fine hunka man meat :eat2:


----------



## protuberance (Mar 19, 2009)

Mishty said:


> If you two EVER decide to go homo, lemme know, i'll pay money to watch.
> 
> What a fine hunka man meat :eat2:



You'll be the first to know.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

protuberance said:


> You'll be the first to know.








SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!!!







Whoa..that was inappropriate. Sorry. :blush:


----------



## protuberance (Mar 19, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Whoa..that was inappropriate. Sorry. :blush:[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's fine, it was funny and if I were drunk enough, who knows?


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 19, 2009)

Kevin Smith!

Very cool, Funny handsome... and BHM to boot!


----------



## kittencat (Mar 19, 2009)

These are some friggen awesome man crushes...you guys have excellent taste!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 19, 2009)

Sam Elliott- cat is the coolest.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 19, 2009)

Another vote for Kevin Smith.


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2009)

Most of mine are on random people I see in real life, not on celebrities. But one of my first was on the fat guy in the 80's sitcom "Head of teh Class" (at least before he lost a lot of weight). Just wanted to pinch those love handles! Some quick internet digging says that the character was called Dennis Blunden, and the actor was Dan Scheider, who has gone on to direct a bunch of shows for Nickleodean.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Claudio Sanchez

Such a cool cat, sweet guy and a hell of a musician!.... don't ya just wanna squeeze him?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Its funny. I can totally crush on guys when they are open to the thought of crushing on other guys for some reason!?:wubu::eat2:


----------



## jdwhitak (Mar 23, 2009)

I play drums and this is my drum hero!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUcdMva9RnQ


----------



## StarScream! (Mar 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Claudio Sanchez
> 
> Such a cool cat, sweet guy and a hell of a musician!.... don't ya just wanna squeeze him?



Claudio is amazing!!!!!

My man crush scares me a little because of how gay he is anyways, but I have a huge man crush on Adam Lambert from American Idol this year. His voice is insane!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvwcJUhIa0U


----------



## Hawkeyed (Mar 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Kevin Smith!
> 
> Very cool, Funny handsome... and BHM to boot!



Can't help but agree here. I'd clear my schedule to just hang out with Kevin Smith and do whatever, in a totally heterosexual way.


----------



## Rolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Harrison Ford and Viggo Mortensen would my choices.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

Hawkeyed said:


> Can't help but agree here. I'd clear my schedule to just hang out with Kevin Smith and do whatever, in a totally heterosexual way.



Totally!

I get to live out my fantasy of having Kevin Smith as buddy by listaning to SModcast every week, 

Witch brings me nicely to my next crush Kevin Smiths buddy and SModcast co-host, Scott Mosier, Producer, soon to be director and quite possibly one of the funnest dudes alive.. the one liners he comes out with flaw me with laughter


----------



## Kanzuo (Apr 11, 2009)

Trent Reznor 






Giggsy :wubu:


----------



## dave_ross (Apr 12, 2009)

Kevin Zegers from transamerica

Zac Efron


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 16, 2009)

Fictional Character but Don Draper from Mad Men and i've been watching Skins on a recommendation and Tony is dreamy :wubu:


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 16, 2009)

I definitely have to go with Neil Gaiman on this one.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 16, 2009)

Daniel Day-Lewis because of his awesome mustache in both Gangs of New York and There Will Be Blood.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 16, 2009)

I like looking at big guys and I like guys who can sing, so one of my hetero man crushes is on Aaron Walpole, who came third in Canadian Idol one year:
http://www.aaronwalpole.com/

Even the rigorous final preps for Canadian Idol - keeping the final 10 contestants together in a house with a regular exercise program, dietician, singing coach, etc. - could only trim that magnificent gut a little, not eliminate it - and if anything that heavy chest got only heavier by the finals. And, whatever weight he lost in that experience had re-appeared by the time he took his band on tour again. I can't find it now, but somewhere there is an Aaron quote that begins, "When you're a six-foot tall, four-foot wide, 350 pound, football playing Momma's boy....


----------



## BobbyTwoChins (Apr 16, 2009)

Hard to decide who to go with on this one... But the Brits all seem to come to mind... Jeremy Clarkson or Gordon Ramsey.

Of course, if Sean Connery asked, he could have me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> I like looking at big guys and I like guys who can sing, so one of my hetero man crushes is on Aaron Walpole, who came third in Canadian Idol one year:
> http://www.aaronwalpole.com/
> 
> Even the rigorous final preps for Canadian Idol - keeping the final 10 contestants together in a house with a regular exercise program, dietician, singing coach, etc. - could only trim that magnificent gut a little, not eliminate it - and if anything that heavy chest got only heavier by the finals. And, whatever weight he lost in that experience had re-appeared by the time he took his band on tour again. I can't find it now, but somewhere there is an Aaron quote that begins, "When you're a six-foot tall, four-foot wide, 350 pound, football playing Momma's boy....



Good choice!


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 16, 2009)

This.......is a fuckin' SHMEXY thread.


...well, don't stop!! Keep 'em comin!! 

*my fantasies need fueling*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 17, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen.

Seriously. Awesome actor, awesome facial hair when he has it, awesome musical talent, awesome artistic talent.

If they ever genetically engineer a race of supermen, they'll probably use him as the starting point.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 18, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> This.......is a fuckin' SHMEXY thread.
> 
> 
> ...well, don't stop!! Keep 'em comin!!
> ...



I can't say you'll like them . . . but. 

Zack Braff, the coolest geek around.

Vigo Mortenson, I love Russian, and watching him in Eastern promises, he blew that role away.

Liam Neeson, that man can do ANYTHING, sexiest man alive. Rob Roy, Love Actually, Batman Begins, Taken.

Dave Grohl, He's just amazing at everything he does.

And of course. Kevin Smith.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 30, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> I like looking at big guys and I like guys who can sing, so one of my hetero man crushes is on Aaron Walpole, who came third in Canadian Idol one year:
> http://www.aaronwalpole.com/
> 
> Even the rigorous final preps for Canadian Idol - keeping the final 10 contestants together in a house with a regular exercise program, dietician, singing coach, etc. - could only trim that magnificent gut a little, not eliminate it - and if anything that heavy chest got only heavier by the finals. And, whatever weight he lost in that experience had re-appeared by the time he took his band on tour again. I can't find it now, but somewhere there is an Aaron quote that begins, "When you're a six-foot tall, four-foot wide, 350 pound, football playing Momma's boy....



Here's that quote properly, from the Canadian Idol website: "When you're a 300 pound, four-foot wide, football-playing mama's boy, you kinda stand out." 

Oh, and he'll probably be the only Idol contestant anywhere who could benchpress 500 pounds.... what a gut, what a chest!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Apr 30, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Here's that quote properly, from the Canadian Idol website: "When you're a 300 pound, four-foot wide, football-playing mama's boy, you kinda stand out."
> 
> Oh, and he'll probably be the only Idol contestant anywhere who could benchpress 500 pounds.... what a gut, what a chest!



me likes! would love to have a drinking sesh wit the big lad!!


----------



## Diego (May 15, 2009)

His weight is going up and down a bit


----------



## darthplump (May 15, 2009)

I want to be the Dos Equis Guy for some reason.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (May 16, 2009)

Well a lil gay moment never hurt anyone. I would have to say I have 2 man cruses 1 real and 1 fictional.

Real - Josh Duhamel (from my fav TV show of all time Las Vegas R.I.P) some of you may know him as Fergi's hubby.

Fictional - Superman


----------



## theronin23 (May 16, 2009)

Terrance Zdunich (Graverobber from Repo! The Genetic Opera)






Cee-Lo (of Gnarls Barkley fame)





Kevin Smith (of course)
Alice Cooper
Samuel L. Jackson
James Marsters (Spike from Buffy)

If I come up with more I'll post em


----------



## RacinJason (May 17, 2009)

Alright alright.......................................
I want to dress up like Jedi Knight and hang out with Liam Neesen!!! There I said it. I'm a gay jedi!!! 




Must stop typing.......room is spinnnningggg....on...a-count...of.....all....the.....gay.............

Okay I'm going to need to see girl on girl porn for the next two hours and take a rape shower soon after. Ladies, any nekkid pictures would be a huge help.

I kid, I kid!! I have to give an honorable mention to Alex Lifeson from the rock group RUSH. I saw my first Rush concert in 1980 and was mesmerized by his guitar playing and style. I came home from the concert and promptly demanded my parents get me an electric guitar, amp, effects boxes and lessons on how to play. I copied his moves, dressed like him and grew out my hair. My first hetero crush.


----------



## traveldude1961 (May 17, 2009)

Derek Hough from "Dancing with the Stars"


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2009)

Jerry Garcia!


----------



## darthplump (May 22, 2009)

This guy is pretty hot.


----------



## Chef (May 22, 2009)

This guy, this guy, and that guy. Serioiusly.


----------



## Smite (May 22, 2009)

I would sleep with that guy who sings in MGMT.

EDIT: Oh wait, it's who you have a crush on, my bad *runs away*


----------



## WillSpark (May 23, 2009)

IT'S A TRAP!

And Colin Mochrie and Wayne Brady....ah, memories....


----------



## Jasminium (May 31, 2009)

I'm kind of shocked that no one has mentioned Chuck Norris...


----------



## William (May 31, 2009)

What about Orlando Bloom

William




The Orange Mage said:


> Viggo Mortensen.
> 
> Seriously. Awesome actor, awesome facial hair when he has it, awesome musical talent, awesome artistic talent.
> 
> If they ever genetically engineer a race of supermen, they'll probably use him as the starting point.


----------



## WillSpark (May 31, 2009)

Jasminium said:


> I'm kind of shocked that no one has mentioned Chuck Norris...



Well noone wants to be that obvious! That's just kind of a given.


----------



## Jasminium (May 31, 2009)

haha, gotcha


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 1, 2009)

Jasminium said:


> I'm kind of shocked that no one has mentioned Chuck Norris...



Too skinny.... a guy needs to have some meat on his bones for a crush. Great facial hair though.


----------



## howitzerbelly (Jun 4, 2009)

Fat guy's!! We have so much to give!!!


----------



## paintball (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill Kaulitz


----------



## theronin23 (Jun 8, 2009)

paintball said:


> Bill Kaulitz



Wow.

/thread


----------



## paintball (Jun 9, 2009)

theronin23 said:


> Wow.
> 
> /thread



I know, lol.


----------



## theronin23 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah...pretty much the second Tokio Hotel is brought into it...conversation over.


----------

